# Home made Jet Swet



## tnoisaw

I use to have a set of Jet Swets but I was out of plumbing for two years and have no idea where they went. I got $5.51 worth of supplies at Ace and will make my own. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## Ron

Post a picture and instructions on how you made it.


----------



## TheMaster

tnoisaw said:


> I use to have a set of Jet Swets but I was out of plumbing for two years and have no idea where they went. I got $5.51 worth of supplies at Ace and will make my own. I'll let you know if it works.


 You can by replacement rubber grommets from "jet sweat" to help make your own. just an idea......I'm sure you may know this!!!


----------



## tnoisaw

TheMaster said:


> You can by replacement rubber grommets from "jet sweat" to help make your own. just an idea......I'm sure you may know this!!!


Ya, I did that once before but nobody around here sells them.


----------



## SPH

i use wonder bread


----------



## sikxsevn

SPH said:


> i use wonder bread



:thumbup:

but a jet-swet works better when you have a good bit more water in the lines than what a peice of bread can hold. 

I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## weplumb

I have had alot of luck with just a supply line and a rag or sponge. depending on what size line you are working on ( most of my stuff was bigger) wrap the rag around the supply or pipe and slide it in the pipe you are fixing 3" or 4" the water backs up at the rag and runs out the supply.A full port b valve or a tee adapter and plug and you are good to go. Don't work for much preasure but takes away that pesky stream that you can't chase away.


----------



## Associated Plum

I made one years ago from a new cast iron bypass plug http://webstore.petersenresources.com/143-6Castironbodyplugs.aspx

I had to modify the 3' rubber to fit inside of 2.5" copper and used a piece of 1/2" black pipe about 3' long to get it into the pipe and to give enough sticking out for the water to drain out and away.

That is one of those custom made tools that shows the ingenuity (common sense) that some of us possess and that what is lacking in most of the ones coming up in the trades today


----------



## TotalPlumber

Wrap a rag around 1/4" copper, Jamb the thing up inside the pipe you're working on, make sure the rag is very compressed, full-port BV slides over the 1/4" cu, and SWEAT QUICKLY! Similar to WePlumb's suggestion, 2 posts up.
Not perfect, but workable sometimes!
Total


----------



## tnoisaw

I finally found time last night and put my 3/4 jet swet together. 
It turned out great a cost less than five bucks. I will post pics
This weekend-my Internet is not working at my home.


----------



## 422 plumber

My 3/4" jet swet is broken.Of course I needed it today. I was soldering a ball valve while my apprentice was sticking a piece of 1/2" copper down thru the ball valve and making a vacuum with his thumb and pulling it out, dumping it and repeating. I never would have got it flying solo.


----------



## tnoisaw

These are the parts I used. I didn’t need all the washers and nuts. The rubber is something I got at Ace Hardware. I don’t know it’s official name but I had to cut off the top. It has a 3/8 female thread in it.









This is partly put together. I used ½ copper on the outside and the inside is a twelve-inch piece of threaded rod.









It’s done.


----------



## TheMaster

hey those would be good to make custom lenghts in a tight spot......good work man! have you tested it somehow? Your gonna get sued!!!!! lol


----------



## tnoisaw

TheMaster said:


> hey those would be good to make custom lenghts in a tight spot......good work man! have you tested it somehow? Your gonna get sued!!!!! lol


 I only tested buy putting it in a 3/4 pipe and trying to pull it out. It held tight. I need to make a 1/2 one now. I needed it the other day. A 1" is also in order since I change a few 1" gate valves once in a while.


----------



## Plumbworker

heres some that i made awhile back forty bucks worth of material from the hardware store made all three.. tested and holds on live lines up to 70#.. i tried the wing nut on the end but it would not accept full port bv's i went with hex nut..
heres some pics... 1/2" 3/4" and 1"

http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/jetsweat2.jpg

http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/jetsweat.jpg


----------



## Plumber Jim

Thanks for the pictures guys. It looks like it would be fun to mess around and make them.


----------



## leak1

plumb what did you use for the rubber ends?


----------



## Plumbworker

their not jet swet replacments... their modified rubber marine plugs and way more durable than jet swets rubber....


----------

